# Laser vs Traditional Spay?



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

OK, it's really getting to be time for Dolly's spay.

I can have it done at my vet in my small town...she would be the only, very-pampered patient, I wouldn't worry about her catching something from other dogs...but, my vet doesn't do laser spays.

If I take her to San Antonio for the Laser Spay, it will be at a busier clinic, and she runs the risk of being ignored, catching something, etc...

The cost is the same, believe it or not...my vet isn't cheap!

What do I do? Is the recovery that much better with laser?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Dont know much about the laser spay, the hospital I worked for did the traditional spay. 

What I would suggest is looking into both clinics and see which doctor is better qualified. Does your small town vet know the risks involved with tiny breed dogs? Will they do a blood test before the spay, will they put her on fluids and keep a pulse-ox on her during the spay? What kind of anestisea do they use??? The older anestisia puts them out deeper and can have more complecations then the newer anestisia...the newer one puts them out but they can wake them up much faster if something were to go wrong and it doesnt run as high of risk of causing brain damage. I wish I could tell you the names of the different drugs but I cannot remember.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

That IS helpful. My "country vet" is a good friend, and one thing I know is that she is VERY persnickety. I will definitely ask about the anesthesia...one thing, she encouraged me to find a laser spay vet in SA. BUT, when I look at her clean little clinic, which never has more than one or two surgery patients (she often just takes them home to cuddle them), it's hard to think about the big modern ones.

She also spayed my cats when they were tiny kittens, much smaller than Dolly is now, and there was no problem. But it's true, she is NOT a small dog expert. Out here, we have a lot of labs and German Shepherds, etc...

Hard decision! But I did wonder about recuperation time? Is the laser recuperation that much better? I wonder if anyone has spayed two dogs using both methods and can compare.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

from what ive actually seen of laser spay vrs traditional spay the scar on the trad spay was 1inch and the scar on the laser was 3/4 " long, the actual surgery took about the same lenght of time and the recovery time was mabe 3 days shorter for the laser spay...i think while there are benefits, so long as your regular vet feels comfortable doing it (and ask her honestly if she feels comfortabl spaying her, she might have said find laser because shes not comfortable doing such a small dog) but if shes comfortable doing the spay then id go with the one you feel most comfortable with, the risks and healing time is pretty much the same belive it or not...


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

The success of any laser surgery depends HIGHLY on the skill of the surgeon. Not all surgeons are created equal!

I've known people here in Omaha that have gotten their cats laser declawed because some vet convinced them that it was so much less complicated and painless. That's not how things went!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

The fact that your regular vet "encouraged" you to find a vet else where would suggest to me that she is not comfortable doing the spay. That's a definate red flag.
I wouldn't want one of my animals to be operated on by someone that is not confident in their own abilities to do the spay. Since you are friends, she probably wants what's best for your Dolly.
I would do as she suggested and find another vet to do the spay.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Dolly's Grandma!
I'm in San Antonio too--I wrote about Skippy's spay back in December. She had a regular spay--the incision was about an inch long. I took her home with me late afternoon. Do you know I cannot even see a scar now? It is amazing---Skippy will be bikini ready for summer!  Skippy was a little cranky the first day, but had 4 days of pain medication. By the third day, I had to be careful to not let her run around and jump on/off things--she was back to her usual self! I think whichever spay you choose, your baby will do well. I think I agree with your vet though--I think she's subliminally telling you to find a busier clinic--in human medicine anyway, surgical volume usually means a lower incidence of negative outcomes. Just my humble opinion...let us know what you decide! 

Leslie


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Luv My Skippy,

I remember you from my last laser spay question!  I actually DID point blank ask my vet, "Do you not want to spay Dolly?" (she has done my kittens and neutered my male aussie), and she said "If you go with the traditional spay, I want to be the one to do it because I know I will do the best job, but I've heard good things about laser, so look into it". However, you are all making a good point, and what I think is this...she and I are VERY good friends. We hang out, have lunch, etc...and if anything happened to Dolly (like things sometimes DO!) maybe she thinks our friendship would be on the line. That's totally my inference, but maybe....

She's very busy, but has ONE day for surgery a week, and it is almost all spays and tumor removals, that sort of thing. Nothing like a big clinic. But she is so careful and spotlessly clean and takes such good care of her patients...that's hard to resist.

Luv My Skippy...you got Skippy spayed in Helotes, right? I live in Boerne. There are a couple of big clinics here, (but no one in Boerne does laser, I called)...but I would have to go to SA for the laser spay. My friend with a four-pound poodle had hers done at Affordable Vet Care and was very happy with the results. I just wish there was someone who advertised "I do small dogs exclusively" in SA...do you know of any? There are so many chihuahuas in San Antonio that you would think there would be a vet that was an expert in that.

Sorry I'm such a wimp about making the decision. I never gave my big dogs' spays or neuters a though. These little dogs (and Dolly is huge at 7 pounds...what would I do with a 2 pounder) just seem so vulnerable. I dread the thought of her under anesthesia.

But I HAVE to do it, so I'm trying to make the best decision possible. Groan.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I understand completely about wanting to get the best care possible! I used Hill Country Animal Hospital--loved them. I really don't know who around town does laser spays--I think I'd want my dog to go to the person I trust, and that sounds like your current vet, given that you have such a great relationship. ( I think I just reversed my previous opinion!  )

Skippy was almost 7 pounds at the time of her spay. Now she's 8 pounds. I hope she's done filling out! She's 8 months old, so she's got to be close! 

I'm tickled there's a fellow San Antonian here! 8)


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Its up to you what you do, but Halle had a traditional spay and was pretty much fine within 2-3 days. 
Dogs react differently to the procedures, and if a traditional spay would work as well with her as it did with Halle there would be no need to look elsewhere.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

OK, I'm going to think about all this advice and let you all know what I decide to do. I can't WAIT to get her spayed so there is no more fear of pregancy, but I'm TERRIFIED of waiting through her operation.

It's so much like having a child, only she can't tell me HER opinion of it all!


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness you sound just like me when I had to spay my girl. I was so nervous I didn't know if I should do the laser or regualr. I did choose the laser and it went great she was actually trying to play that night. There was barely any swelling or bruising. I can't even see a scar on her tummy. I'm sure though if you deciced to do the regular or laser way your baby will be just fine. 
Goodluck on everything and let us know how it goes.


----------

